# Cyp. Philipp



## tenman (May 9, 2012)

Tought I'd posted this but don't see it and a search doesn't show it (altough it also doesn't show the Cyp.parviflorum post I can plainly see on the thread. Hmmm...this isn;t the first time a forum search was incomplete. Anyone else notice this?)

Just opened today, two blooming growths. The color is most accurate in the full-plant pic. Flowers are about 3" across, plant is roughly 9" high.


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2012)

Nice plant and foliage,
David


----------



## goldenrose (May 9, 2012)

VERY nice!!!


tenman said:


> .... Hmmm...this isn;t the first time a forum search was incomplete. Anyone else notice this?)


Oh yeah! This forum search doesn't like me  If i know who posted, I have better luck finding it by selecting _find all threads_ started by that member.


----------



## tenman (May 9, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> VERY nice!!!
> 
> Oh yeah! This forum search doesn't like me  If i know who posted, I have better luck finding it by selecting _find all threads_ started by that member.



Yes, that's the one I used and found several of mine missing!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Very nice. Do you grow it indoors? What's that in the pot???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Do you grow it indoors? What's that in the pot???



Looks like pine needles to me!

Yes, again, nicely grown and flowered.


----------



## tenman (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Do you grow it indoors? What's that in the pot???



It lives out in the back yard in a raised bed of compost, clay, topsoil and rock. The pot contains the mix the v endor I got it from recommends and has on his site at http://www.raisingrarities.com/Cypripedium Care.htm which is mostly granite grit. I water only when we haven;t had rain for a week or so. The raised bed takes care of the fact that our 'soil' here is 75% compressed clay, 15% rock, and 10% maple roots, and the cyps would rot in the lack of drainage. in the winter, I cover the pots with about an inch of oakleaf mold and top that with a few inches of white pine needles.

During the winter, late fall, and early spring they get full sun; during most of the growing season, it is dappled by some of the overhanging tree, which had several of its largest branches removed four years ago prior to GH construction (I was worried about them falling on it!).

In the pic, you can see the cyp pots in the ground between the row of hostas and impatiens.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

OK, thanks. I thought you lived somewhere very warm.


----------



## tenman (May 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> OK, thanks. I thought you lived somewhere very warm.



No, Ohio is only warm during the summer. The rest of the time its frigid.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 12, 2012)

Great blooms!


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Great blooms, congrats on that


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 15, 2012)

Nice, I just found the link myself. Your Philip is really nice, I need to try a something like that, my Cyp kentuckiensis seedlings did not winter over for me. I'll have to try again next year.


----------

